# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Kringen en wallen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Kringen wegwerken voor een mooie blik* 

Het is allesbehalve prettig als je er altijd moe uitziet. Een vermoeide look is vaak het gevolg van kringen onder de ogen die, als ze er eenmaal zijn, moeilijk weer weg gaan. Het goede nieuws is dat je de moed niet mag verliezen en dat een mooie blik niet buiten bereik is. Een gepaste behandeling samen met make-up bieden soelaas. 


Kringen onder de ogen zijn moeilijk weg te werken, maar ze kunnen wel minder opvallend gemaakt worden. 
Een eerste tip is meer slapen, maar dat spreekt voor zich. Een goede leefhygiëne is ook belangrijk, net zoals specifieke producten voor kringen die vooral de oogcontour ontspannen dankzij liftende en hydraterende bestanddelen. 


*Make-up*
Maar de meest doeltreffende en de meest snelle manier om wallen weg te werken is en blijft make-up. 
Het product bij uitstek is een verzorgingsproduct voor kringen dat de blik niet alleen wakkerder doet ogen, maar dat ook bijdraagt tot het bestrijden van verouderingstekenen. 

Volgens Olivier Echaudemaison, artistiek directeur bij Guerlain, volstaat het om naar een jeugdfoto te kijken om te zien dat de ogen jaren later dichter bij elkaar lijken te staan door de schaduwzones ter hoogte van de oogleden. 

Voor een verjongend effect moet je meer afstand creëren tussen de ogen, bijvoorbeeld door lichte kleuren aan te brengen op de donkere plekken om de ogen.


*Een heldere teint, beetje bij beetje* 

Crèmes voor kringen moeten vooral aangebracht worden voor de foundation, maar ook erna, bij wijze van retouche.
Het moeilijkste is het kiezen van de kleur. Die moet een tint lichter zijn dan die van de huid in een of ander beige. 
Als de kringen blauwachtig zijn, dan kan het product best vervangen worden door een teintcorrector in een geelachtige tint die complementair is aan blauw en dus eencompenserend effect heeft. 
Al naargelang uw voorkeur, kiest u voor een antikringen product in de vorm van een potlood, een tube of een crème. Breng het product aan met uw vingers of met een corrigerend penseel voordat u uw foundation aanbrengt. Doe het met lichte kloppende bewegingen zonder het product ‘uit te smeren’ en zorg ervoor dat het ter hoogte van de kringen aangebracht wordt en niet erboven of eronder. Dat zou namelijk het tegenovergestelde effect opleveren, het zou de kringen extra benadrukken. 


*Poeder voor wie geen foundation gebruikt* 

Een andere oplossing om kringen te verdoezelen, op voorwaarde dat ze niet al te uitgesproken zijn, is het aanbrengen van een licht poeder ter hoogte van de onderste oogcontour en mascara op de middelste wimpers van het ooglid. 
De tip is vooral nuttig voor vrouwen die geen foundation gebruiken en bij wie het product om kringen te bestrijden daardoor zou opvallen. 
Gebruik nooit erg donkere oogschaduw die de ogen en de blik kleiner maakt. Dat geldt ook voor het gebruik van een zwart potlood of een donkere eyeliner op het onderste ooglid. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Kringen en wallen*

De kringen die gepaard gaan met wallen onder de ogen doen iemand er moe uitzien. Ze zijn niet echt esthetisch en mensen met zulke kringen gaan vaak op zoek naar oplossingen om ervan af te raken. 


*Waardoor worden wallen onder de ogen veroorzaakt?* 

Dr. Catherine De Goursac: Wallen onder de ogen zijn vaak te wijten aan een slechte lymfedrainage. Onder het oog gaat zich almaar meer vocht ophopen, dat vocht neemt vet op en op de duur zit je met een kleine vetophoping. 


*Zijn kringen en wallen operatief te verwijderen?* 

Dr. Catherine De Goursac: De efficiëntste behandeling is inderdaad chirurgie. Bij de ingreep wordt een heel klein sneetje gemaakt waardoor dan het vet wordt opgezogen. Dat sneetje kan aan de binnenkant van het ooglid komen of in de wenkbrauw. De ingreep gebeurt onder plaatselijke verdoving en kan wat blauwe plekken veroorzaken die een tweetal weken zichtbaar blijven. 

Als men de wal alleen maar leegmaakt, zal men er niet veel van zien. Dat is wel het geval als de ingreep gecombineerd wordt met een kleine lifting aan de binnenkant van het ooglid. De huid wordt hierbij een beetje opgespannen.

Wallen onder de ogen kunnen een vijftiental jaren later terugkeren, omdat de lymfedrainage nog altijd niet optimaal werkt. 

Soms verschijnt er na de ingreep een holte onder het oog waardoor je er weer moe en ook gerimpelder uitziet. Tegenwoordig zijn chirurgen heel voorzichtig en letten ze erop dat ze de wal niet volledig ledigen om dat soort gevolgen te voorkomen. Ze doen de operatie alleen als de kringen en wallen echt groot zijn. 


*Zijn er alternatieve therapieën voor kringen en wallen?* 

Dr. Catherine De Goursac: Als de wal nog maar pas begint te verschijnen, wordt er meestal aangeraden om naar een schoonheidsspecialiste te gaan. Die zal u leren hoe u een lymfedrainage van de onderste oogleden kunt uitvoeren.

Er zijn enkele lessen nodig om de zak juist en volledig te leren ledigen. De techniek kan dan worden toegepast in alle situaties die het opzwellen van de ogen in de hand werken, overdag of 's ochtends bij het opstaan. Wallen ontstaan ook makkelijker na een slechte nacht, als je bijvoorbeeld in een te warme kamer hebt geslapen of na een feestje dat is uitgelopen. Ook alcohol of overmatig zoutgebruik werkt wallen in de hand. Maar er bestaat ook een erfelijkheidsfactor. 

Mensen die gemakkelijk wallen krijgen, kunnen 's ochtends ook een koud masker op hun ogen doen. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## dotito

weet er iemand of dat helpt zo'n creme voor kringen onder de ogen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb die caffeïne roller van garnier (groen) gekocht; helpt wel redelijk vind ik (kan het je pas met zekerheid zeggen als de drukke dagen voorbij zijn en ik weer een beetje een normaal ritme heb :Wink: ).
Xx Ag

----------


## sanora

Sperti aambeienzalf helpt. De apotheker beaamde dat. Veel modellen gebruiken het ook tegen wallen. Niet eindeloos gebruiken, af en toe even zonder.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sanora,

Ga heel eerlijk zijn,heb ik dat in heel mijn leven nog niet gehoord,dat aambeienzalf tegen wallen of kringen zou helpen.Het zou kunnen maar ik ga dat zeker niet proberen.
Gebruik nu die van Louis widmer dat is ook van de Apotheek en ben daar zeer tevreden over.
Maar toch bedankt voor de informatie.

Dotito,

----------


## Agnes574

*Wallen onder de ogen, hoe krijg je ze weg?*

*De wallen onder de onderste oogleden bevinden zich zeer laag, net boven het jukbeen en iets aan de buitenkant. 
Ze komen zeer vaak voor bij alcoholisten. Daarom gaan ze ook gepaard met negatieve connotaties. 
Deze wallen onder de onderste oogleden komen echter ook vaak voor bij mensen die een jaartje ouder worden.*


*Wallen onder de onderste oogleden: iedereen kan ermee geconfronteerd worden.*

Wallen onder de onderste oogleden komen niet alleen voor bij mensen die veel alcohol drinken. 
Ze komen bij talrijke mensen voor, ongeacht of ze weinig of veel alcohol gebruiken en dat zowel bij mannen als bij vrouwen. 

Ze verschijnen naarmate men ouder wordt, wanneer de jukbeenderen verzakken. 
Deze wallen onder de onderste oogleden worden geassocieerd met het ouder worden, maar ze zijn vooral te wijten aan een slechte lymfedrainage.


*Waarop berust de behandeling van de wallen onder de onderste oogleden?* 

Op dit ogenblik kunnen we die wallen onder de ogen niet zo goed behandelen. We beschikken daarentegen wel over een aantal middelen om iets te ondernemen.

Op de eerste plaats gaat het om preventieve maatregelen: *minder zout eten, 
*de kamer goed verluchten en 
*'s morgens koude kompressen aanbrengen. 
Allemaal middelen die de lymfedrainage stimuleren.


**Schoonheidsspecialiste*

Als het om uitgesproken wallen onder de ogen gaat, wordt lymfedrainage door een schoonheidsspecialiste aanbevolen. Het gaat in feite om een plaatselijke massage. Gewoonlijk worden lymfedrainages door kinesitherapeuten uitgevoerd, maar dat is niet het geval voor lymfedrainages in het gezicht. 
Wat de wallen onder de onderste oogleden betreft, worden de beste resultaten door schoonheidsspecialisten bereikt.


**Esthetische arts*

In een verder stadium kan men zich wenden tot een esthetisch arts, die hyaluronidase zal toedienen. Hyaluronidase is een enzym dat hyaluronzuur afbreekt. 
De wallen onder de onderste oogleden vormen inderdaad een soort oedeem waarin hyaluronzuur zich opstapelt. 
Door hyaluronidase te injecteren, vermindert het volume terwijl de circulatie gestimuleerd wordt, wat dan weer de wallen in omvang doet verminderen.


**Chirurgische ingreep*

De laatste mogelijkheid is een chirurgische ingreep. Het doel hiervan is sommige spieren opnieuw op hun plaats te krijgen om de wallen te laten verdwijnen. 
Deze ingreep is echter zeer delicaat en wordt tegenwoordig zelden uitgevoerd.


Besluit: het is dus mogelijk om met relatief eenvoudige technieken maatregelen te nemen tegen wallen onder de onderste oogleden. 
Chirurgie blijft voorbehouden voor de ernstigste gevallen. 
De eenvoudigste methode is preventie: met kleine, dagelijkse gewoonten kan men verhinderen dat het lymfvocht zich opstapelt en stagneert. 
Aarzel niet om tijdig raad te vragen aan een schoonheidsspecialiste of aan een esthetisch arts.


(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## sanora

Nouja ik zou zelf ook geen Sperti onder mijn ogen smeren. 
Louis widmer helpt? Is dat créme of een roller? is dat voor opgezette wallen? 
Ben benieuwd.

----------


## dotito

@Sanora

Louis Widmer heb je in een creme en in een gel.Ik gebruik hem als oogcreme voor mijn wallen niet dat ik enorme wallen heb,maar soms zien mijn ogen er zo opgezwollen uit vandaar.En eerlijk gezegd ben ik best tevreden met het resultaat.

Do

----------


## sanora

Nou, dan wil ik het ook wel eens proberen. Wat kost dat eigenlijk?

----------


## Agnes574

De Louis Widmer producten zijn niet zo heel erg duur; ik vermoed dat je mag rekenen tussen de 10 en 20 euro (bij de apotheek in België toch).

Als ik het niet vergeet vraag ik het morgen even na voor je (moet dan toch naar de apotheek).

----------


## dotito

@Sanora,

Louis Widmer produkten zijn idd prijzelijk.
De gel kost 18euro en de crème kost 21euro,en je hebt daar geparfumeerd in en zonder parfum.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is toch niet zo duur????

Ik heb het juist ook aan m'n apotheekster gevraagd; 
-Zo'n 19 euro voor de gel (kringen en wallen)
-Zo'n 23,5 euro voor de crème (rimpels)

----------


## sanora

Nee dat valt wel mee. 
Het is fijn als het idd echt helpt. En hopelijk voert het afvalstoffen af. 
Koffie drinken heeft er echt mee te maken hoor, volgens mij, die wallen: gifstoffen.
Hoe lang doe je met zo'n tube eigenlijk?

----------


## Agnes574

Gezwollen wallen zijn een teveel aan vocht, die kun je bij de schoonheidsspecialiste laten wegmasseren schijnt ... daarna kun je dat dan zelf ook als je goed oplet  :Wink: .

Met die créme en gel doe je echt wel lang hoor ... heb ze gezien en die zijn niet één-twee-drie op !

Heb ze zelf nog niet geprobeerd, maar heb andere produkten van Louis Widmer en die werken uitstekend (bodylotion voor zeer droge huid oa), vind het zelf een uitstekend merk!

Ik denk dat ik zelf die gel tegen donkere kringen en wallen ook 's ga proberen ...
Zodra ik die heb gekocht en geprobeerd zet ik mijn bevindingen hier neer  :Wink: .

Persoonlijk denk ik niet dat koffie daar zo'n invloed op heeft (toch als je je houdt aan max 4 koppen per dag ).

Er staat hier een artikel over, hier is de link
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=koffie
Nog ééntje;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ghlight=koffie

----------


## sietske763

ik zit ook op een beautyforum(dankzij syl)en lees daar allemaal lof over de kruitvat eigen merk oogzalf....en erg goedkoop.
heb zelf ook al vanalles geprobeerd, duur en niet duur, maar niets heeft mij geholpen.
de laatste tip die ik kreeg was voor het merk olaz, die heeft ook weer wat nieuws die ga ik nog proberen want is nu in aanbieding bij etos.

----------


## Agnes574

De nieuwe, getinte cafeïne roller van Garnier werkt esthetisch zéér goed; wallen waren meteen gecamoufleerd!! Een aanrader!!

----------


## sietske763

zijn er verschillende kleuren in.....bv iets donkerder omdat ik een donkere teint heb??

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Siets,

Er zijn géén verschillende kleuren in ... hoeft ook niet blijkbaar; het is een soort getinte créme die de wallen/kringen camoufleert en behandelt.. ik heb ook een donkere teint maar het werkt geweldig!!
Ik vind het écht een aanrader  :Smile: ,
s'morgens de getinte en s'avonds de 'gewone' cafeïneroller!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

maar vind jij die gewone oogroller goed dan...??
op topic heb ik vaker gelezen(en dat is mijn ervaring ook)dat ie niets doet van wat ie belooft

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. die 'gewone' roller vind ik vrij weinig doen ... zie er tenminste geen resultaat van  :Frown: , maar ik ga nu even doorzetten en elke dag de beiden gebruiken en dan na een maand 's voor en na foto's vergelijken .. kom ik er zeker achter of ze helpen  :Wink: .
Die getinte voor overdag zorgt dat ze 80% minder te zien zijn en dat geeft me toch een 'wow'gevoel  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

daar dit een oudere post is>>ff een up-date
ben natuurlijk alweer overal geweest en info gevraagd,
en weer kwam ik uit bij de etos!
wallen wegwerken gaat HEEL goed met een concealer stift(ongeveer 10 euro, maar je kan er zeker een jaar mee vooruit)
ze adviseren daar om 1 teint lichter te gebruiken.dan je huidskleur en tis waar...staat heel fris!
heb ook de getinte garnier roller, maar dit (consealer) werkt voor mij veel beter!

----------


## groenlicht

ik hb een vraagje.. ik heb geen wallen of kringen maar van die strepen onder mijn ogen.. weet iemand hoe je deze wegkrijgt? deze kun je dus niet verbloemen met make up omdat het echt strepen zijn die van de binnenkant van mn ooghoeken naar mn wangen lopen, het zijn ook een soort wallen alleen dan geen zakjes en kringen en ze hebben geen kleur alleen je ziet gewoon echt een streep! Als ik google is de enige oplossing botox..

----------


## maria34771

Remedie tegen donkere kringen onder ogen - http://facelift-gym-benelux.com

----------


## lekkerwel

Bloedvaten verkoelen
Een ouderwetse tip is om een koud washandje of ijsblokjes tegen je ogen aan te houden. Door de kou trekken bloedvaten in je huid samen, zodat vocht langzaam wordt afgevoerd. Hierdoor ‘krimpen’ je wallen. Eventueel kun je ook een eetlepel in de vriezer leggen en deze vervolgens met de holle kant op je oog leggen. Doe hier wel een tissue tussen, anders kan de lepel blijven plakken!

Je kunt dit overigens ook met twee schijfjes koude komkommer doen. Als nabehandeling kun je een paar minuten zakjes kamillethee op je ogen laten rusten, deze hebben een verzachtende werking.

Hier staan nog heel veel meer tips: http://idealbody.nl/blog/wallen-onde...n-en-voorkomen

----------

